# My first 1911!



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I can't take it home yet but it's mine and will be in my hands within 2 weeks (Hawaii law).

This waiting game is long and intense, I can't wait to throw a few rounds down the range!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Two week waiting period? That's brutal. In Virginia, I could buy that and be on my way in less than 20 minutes.

Nice looking gun. I have a Springfield Armory 1911 A1 in 9mm (my Kimber is a .45ACP). They are great shooters.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

Yep, it's a huge hassle but I'm sure it has it's purpose.
Take pistol safety course, acquire affidavit.
Buy pistol, bring receipt to local PD and apply for permit.
Wait 2 weeks, if you pick up after 2 weeks, you'll need to apply again and wait another 2 weeks.
Pick up permit from PD, bring permit to LGS, acquire gun.
Register pistol within 5 working days.

It's a hell of a lot better than not being able to own. I just wished they actually issued CCW permits. It's legal here but no one gets approved to carry. Loophole I guess.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

numbertwo said:


> Yep, it's a huge hassle *but I'm sure it has it's purpose*.
> Take pistol safety course, acquire affidavit.
> Buy pistol, bring receipt to local PD and apply for permit.
> Wait 2 weeks, if you pick up after 2 weeks, you'll need to apply again and wait another 2 weeks.
> ...


It's only purpose, as with everything else you described here, is to frustrate gun owners and buyers. What your state government is doing is not only unconscionable, but illegal. But then again, so are many of the other states who do things like this.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice gun, but I can't think of any logical reason as to why I would ever want to live in Hawaii.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

When I finally get it should I field strip it and wipe off all the preservation grease/oil that the factory puts on?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

numbertwo said:


> When I finally get it should I field strip it and wipe off all the preservation grease/oil that the factory puts on?


Yep.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

numbertwo said:


> When I finally get it should I field strip it and wipe off all the preservation grease/oil that the factory puts on?


For what it's worth, I recently purchased a SA XD-45. I gave it a good examination and didn't see any excess grease that needed to be removed.

I've purchased a lot of firearms over the years, and thinking back, I didn't feel it necessary to break down a new firearm and clean it before I put it to use.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

According to the buyers reference sticky. I can buy any 1911 mag as long as it's a Government size(5" full size 1911)?

....In .45 of course.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice gun! all my .45 full size mags interchange with each other.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

One of the greatest platforms ever invented and you will be very thankful to yourself for getting at least one 1911. I got 2 and feel that a 3rd may be in the works. Be sure to spend the money and get some Wilson Combat Magazines for your new purchase.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll have to look into purchasing more mags and look into reloading .45


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Numbertwo I've sold almost all my non 1911 guns to get more 1911's. To me there the best balanced gun for me! I just got a STI lawman 5.0 in 9mm, That is the most fun 9mm or gun for that mater I have ever shot! And yes the reloading is the way to go! I'll for warn you it's addictive! I spend all my weekends driving around looking for reloading supply. I was very lucky to find a gun shop closing up before the madness. I bought them out 22,000 primers half large half small 20 pounds of 6 different powders, 6000 bullets 9,.40,.45. My wife and friends said I was nuts to spend $1200.00 in one shot. LOL try finding all this stuff now! I have also found real good results loading and shooting cast bullets! There's a place I use called straight shooters cast bullets there in stock and great prices! Again good luck with your 1911's! Tom


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

numbertwo said:


> Yep, it's a huge hassle but I'm sure it has it's purpose.


I disagree completely. It's gun and gun-owner tracking and registration. That's not cool. The politicians want to make purchasing a gun as much a pain in the ass as possible. It's ridiculous. And I will never willingly live in a state with such ridiculous gun laws as Hawaii. It's sad all the scenic states are so backward when it comes to freedom.

That being said, congrats on your 1911. You'll love it. Which model is it? Can you find ammo on the island?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 24, 2009)

In Nevada, you get your instant check, and walk out the door. We're trying to get "constitutioal carry" in. I really enjoy my M1911 clone, and have already run over 10k through it, but every round but the first(factory test) has been lead. Year before last, I took second in class at the State shoot for Steel Challenge. Last year, I did it again, but went to a "hi-cap" to try for the win. I had been beat by a "hi-cap" .38 Super M1911.
Have fun,
Gene


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

tom1911sigfreak said:


> Thanks Numbertwo I've sold almost all my non 1911 guns to get more 1911's. To me there the best balanced gun for me! I just got a STI lawman 5.0 in 9mm, That is the most fun 9mm or gun for that mater I have ever shot! And yes the reloading is the way to go! I'll for warn you it's addictive! I spend all my weekends driving around looking for reloading supply. I was very lucky to find a gun shop closing up before the madness. I bought them out 22,000 primers half large half small 20 pounds of 6 different powders, 6000 bullets 9,.40,.45. My wife and friends said I was nuts to spend $1200.00 in one shot. LOL try finding all this stuff now! I have also found real good results loading and shooting cast bullets! There's a place I use called straight shooters cast bullets there in stock and great prices! Again good luck with your 1911's! Tom


Wow! That's quite a haul all at once but hey you're the one that has the last laugh lol.



Easy_CZ said:


> That being said, congrats on your 1911. You'll love it. Which model is it? Can you find ammo on the island?


Thank you. I picked up a SA Range Officer :smt033 Yes, but it's pretty expensive. The best price I've seen was $22/50rds and that's what I bought. The most I've seen was $30/50rds. 9mm is rare and .22lr is pretty much non existent.



Mavrick said:


> In Nevada, you get your instant check, and walk out the door. We're trying to get "constitutioal carry" in. I really enjoy my M1911 clone, and have already run over 10k through it, but every round but the first(factory test) has been lead. Year before last, I took second in class at the State shoot for Steel Challenge. Last year, I did it again, but went to a "hi-cap" to try for the win. I had been beat by a "hi-cap" .38 Super M1911.
> Have fun,
> Gene


I wish it were that easy here.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey $22.00 is pretty good! Where I'm at in V.A. some people are paying up to $60.00 for winchester white box. I just have to hold back and keep quiet what I pay to reload is $6.97 per 50! If things get semi normal get into the reloading. There any shooting ranges you can collect brass? I have a place that sells for $2.00 a pound! If you need some brass I'll hook you up!


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

tom1911sigfreak said:


> Hey $22.00 is pretty good! Where I'm at in V.A. some people are paying up to $60.00 for winchester white box. I just have to hold back and keep quiet what I pay to reload is $6.97 per 50! If things get semi normal get into the reloading. There any shooting ranges you can collect brass? I have a place that sells for $2.00 a pound! If you need some brass I'll hook you up!


There's the one I go to which is like a 45min-1hr drive. Most of use who shoot try to catch our own brass and we'll sweep up every now and then between shooting and before placing the spent swept up casings in the range bucket we get to pick out the brass if we want.

Thanks for the offer! I'll go check around to compare prices and I'll let you know if I decide to take you up on your offer. Thanks again!


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

She's here!

I tried to find out where these are made and apparently they're made in Brazil but assembled in the US, is that correct? I like to give names to my guns based on where they're from example: italian made gun, italian name given so I need to figure out where these were made.


----------

